# Who like Blutch from belgie(belgium) here killer doom , sludge band akin to Melvins



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I said akind to The Melvins but Louder more metal less punk, i have there fra diavolo and materia cd wow what a ssound sutch a power, for studio version image now this band now... LIVE woahhh.

:tiphat: i salute the skill of the belgian , wallonn or flemish


----------



## Fredx2098 (Jun 24, 2018)

I'll have to check them out. Have you heard the band Corrupted from Japan? They're one of the heaviest, sludgiest bands I know, if not THE heaviest. Most of their songs are half an hour to an hour long.






Llenandose de Gusanos is the name of the album, and the track is called "Sangre / Humanos" which isn't anywhere on that video. The full version has like a 17-minute-long intro, but that video cuts to the chase. The vocals are some of the most evil sounding vocals I've ever heard.


----------

